# A questions about worming the calves



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I have questions about worming programs on calves and cows. 

I have two calves. They are jersey cows. I found that one of them pooped and I see the worms in their poop. It is tapeworm. I am using safegaurd right now. Because I have no idea what else should I use. What kind of wormer do you use for the cows and calves? How often do you do that? Is it orally or tropically? Becuz I know a lot about goats than cows. I am learning. Please bear with me. Thank you so much..


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ivermectin injectable would be my choice as I would know for certain the correct amount was administered. I would also give a follow up treatment in a couple of weeks in case eggs hatched after the first treatment.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Ivermectin Injectable is very good but I tend to opt for pour-ons as they are easier to administer particularly if you are working on your own. 

I would be inclined to have a talk to your local vet or even local farmers to find out the worms you should be targeting for your area. As an example, I have a huge problem with Liver Fluke so buy a drench that will target that as well as the other worms common to cattle. The frequency of worming will be dependant on your farming regime i.e. rotational grazed cattle tend to need drenching less often, as well as the area you live in. You may also find that some cows have less resistance to worms than others. But if you want to cover all bases, you can be fairly safe in drenching in spring and again in autumn.

Calves should be drenched at weaning and again 4-6 weeks later, after that on a needs to basis or twice yearly depending on what suits your system.

Agree with Agman though, if your cattle have a worm burden at the moment, drench again in two weeks to get rid of eggs that may have hatched between times.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

Ivermectin does not treat tape worms. Safeguard or Valbezen do. The worms that I am more concerned with are the ones you can't see with the naked eye. You might take a fecal sample to your vet and get an egg count. I like to rotate deworming medications every year. Last year I used Ivermectin, this year I'm using Valbezen, etc....


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

LibertyWool, you are correct. I was thinking roundworms.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

deafgoatlady said:


> I have questions about worming programs on calves and cows.
> 
> I have two calves. They are jersey cows. I found that one of them pooped and I see the worms in their poop. It is tapeworm. I am using safegaurd right now. Because I have no idea what else should I use. What kind of wormer do you use for the cows and calves? How often do you do that? Is it orally or tropically? Becuz I know a lot about goats than cows. I am learning. Please bear with me. Thank you so much..


I'm sure you probably use on your goats the products that you can worm your calves with. What do you have on hand besides Safeguard? I would use Valbazen for the tapes and Cydectin for stomach worms......but that is because I have it on hand. I think if you use Safeguard at a high enough dosage it will get the tapes, but unlikely to get anything else. If it is a cow wormer, you give it to cows like the label says. Goats, everything is orally, but cows, follow the label.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

All I have is on my hand is Cydentic pour on and safegaurd and herbal wormer for my goats. That is all i have on me. So I did use the safegaurd for my calves and the vet told me to use it once time. But I thought it is not right. I feel that they need more than one time. I can worm them again in 4 weeks with cydentic as pour on right?? OR orally? which ones.. Thanks.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Use the Cydectin as a pour-on for your calves.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to say thank you!


----------

